# Have You Got Anything Special For Christmas Day ?



## Pumpy (21/12/09)

I have a bottle of Saison Dupont 

http://www.brasserie-dupont.com/dupont/Def...amp;page=saison

and a Rougue double dead guy 

http://www.rogue.com/beers/double-deadguy.php


Pumpy


----------



## kirem (21/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> I have a bottle of Saison Dupont
> 
> http://www.brasserie-dupont.com/dupont/Def...amp;page=saison



great beer, one of my favourites.. I have been lucky enough to have had a few through this year.

do you know what year it is?

check the cork code.


----------



## Pumpy (21/12/09)

kirem said:


> great beer, one of my favourites.. I have been lucky enough to have had a few through this year.
> 
> do you know what year it is?
> 
> check the cork code.




08 is that a good year kierem ? ( I did not know that was where to look, learn something everyday ) its my second bottle this year took the other to the brew club meet only had a mouthful will drink it all this time so long as Franko dont find out, I got it ,he can sniff a bottle a mile away


----------



## kirem (21/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> 08 is that a good year kierem ? ( I did not know that was where to look lear something everyday ) its my second bottle this year tok the other to the brew club meet only had a mouthful will drink it all this time so long as Franko dont find out I got it he can sniff a bottle a mile away



I haven't drunk enough to know a good year or bad and if it works like that.

It is a beer I want learn more about and I know I had some 03 earlier this year and it would have to be the best aged beer I have ever drunk.

I not 100% the code on the cork represents the brew year, but it is a code none the less


----------



## MCT (21/12/09)

Nice work Pumpy, that ought to give a bit of Chrissy cheer. 
I've got a bottle of Deus 'Brut des Flanders' I've been saving, not sure I can bring myself to open it though.
Might save it for the 30th in winter!


----------



## Effect (21/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> I have a bottle of Saison Dupont
> 
> http://www.brasserie-dupont.com/dupont/Def...amp;page=saison
> 
> ...



have had the dupont (which is lovely) and the dead guy...but not the double dead guy. Should be an awesome beer methinks. The dead guy was to *die* for... :lol:


----------



## MitchDudarko (21/12/09)

Is there somewhere onlline I could get some Rogue beers in Australia?


----------



## kirem (21/12/09)

MCT said:


> Nice work Pumpy, that ought to give a bit of Chrissy cheer.
> I've got a bottle of Deus 'Brut des Flanders' I've been saving, not sure I can bring myself to open it though.
> Might save it for the 30th in winter!



another great beer, I had one with Fraser_John the night after the ANHC beer dinner this year.

For me, it is a beer that you need plenty of time to drink, very complex and subtle. Make sure you give yourself plenty of time to really enjoy this beer.

maybe FJ can chime in and give his impressions of that beer.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (21/12/09)

This time last week I did have 4 bottles of hunter beer co Xmas cheer. Now I have 2 for Christmas day. (was a good weekend just gone) not sure if I will open the murray's AA4


----------



## jagerbrau (21/12/09)

I just cant find any thing special to drink in adelaide at moment..


----------



## Effect (21/12/09)

I've got a bottle of my own stout for christmas, as well as a bottle of the murrays aniversary ale 3...


----------



## Pumpy (21/12/09)

MCT said:


> Nice work Pumpy, that ought to give a bit of Chrissy cheer.
> I've got a bottle of Deus 'Brut des Flanders' I've been saving, not sure I can bring myself to open it though.
> Might save it for the 30th in winter!



I saw that MCT and nearly bought Deus 'Brut des Flanders' they have such a range I got a bit lost in them all


----------



## schooey (21/12/09)

Not for Christmas... but I am fortunate enough to be spending new years with my brother, so today I bought a Rogue XS Imperial Porter and an XS RIS as well as a 5lt keg of Yellow Snow IPA ...

...and I have 50lt of awesome Horny Heifer packed in the trailer just for the occasion too...


----------



## MCT (21/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> I saw that MCT and nearly bought Deus 'Brut des Flanders' they have such a range I got a bit lost in them all




I'll save it Pumpy and share it with you when you decide to visit the Hill Top brewery (when I set it up  ).
I tried the Saison at the meet and what a beer. It tasted different with every sip, and I only had 3 :lol: .


----------



## Pumpy (21/12/09)

schooey said:


> Not for Christmas... but I am fortunate enough to be spending new years with my brother, so today I bought a Rogue XS Imperial Porter and an XS RIS as well as a 5lt keg of Yellow Snow IPA ...
> 
> ...and I have 50lt of awesome Horny Heifer packed in the trailer just for the occasion too...




That Imperial porter will go well with the Christmas pud Schooey


----------



## Pumpy (21/12/09)

MCT said:


> I'll save it Pumpy and share it with you when you decide to visit the Hill Top brewery (when I set it up  ).
> I tried the Saison at the meet and what a beer. It tasted different with every sip, and I only had 3 :lol: .




It must be a good temperature for fermenting in them thar Hills MCT

or even the 'Hill Song brewery' or

'The Hills are alight with the sound of brewery' 

or the 'Benny brewery'

Beverly Hills brewery 

I better go to bed cya 

pumpy


----------



## schooey (21/12/09)

Indeed, pumpy... The wife's Grandma is making it, and the trifle and she know's how to dose 'em, believe me


----------



## Pumpy (21/12/09)

schooey said:


> Indeed, pumpy... The wife's Grandma is making it, and the trifle and she know's how to dose 'em, believe me



I love trifle Schooey have not had that in years mum used to make it with the Sherry 

Perhaps you could make a Chocolate trifle and soak the sponge in the porter how good would that be 

Pumpy


----------



## Cocko (21/12/09)

So glad you bought this up Pumpy!

Hows this:

For xmas I have!!........ 


My HB!!


I am the luckiest man here!


----------



## schooey (21/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> Perhaps you could make a Chocolate trifle and soak the sponge in the porter how good would that be



:huh: At $34 a 750 bottle, I reckon we'll drink it in small sips and enjoy it, Pumpy.... and I might make the chocolate trifle with some of my not so expensive, but equally awesome Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter clone...


----------



## Pumpy (21/12/09)

Cocko said:


> So glad you bought this up Pumpy!
> 
> Hows this:
> 
> ...



Your right Cocko we all love our homebrew but Christmas day is all about having food that you dont often eat thoughout the rest of the year.

to make it a bit of a special day


----------



## Cocko (21/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> Your right Cocko we all love our homebrew but Christmas day is all about having food that you dont often eat thoughout the rest of the year.
> 
> to make it a bit of a special day




I get it! Ok, so I will freeze one of my APA's and eat it yeah!  



Seriously though, I have a SN tornado and a Unibrowe 'La Fin DuMonde' on the chill!!


BTW: Merry Xmas mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## beers (21/12/09)

I also have a bottle of Saison Dupont, & I hope to pick up some Dark Knight & Anniversary Ale from Murrays tomorrow.

:beer:


----------



## kook (22/12/09)

I popped a few in the fridge today...

Pannepot Reserva (08)

Tsjeeses Reserva (08)

Brewdog / Mikkeller Devine Rebel

Brendanos "Sassy Burgundy"

Doogiechaps "Verboden Vrucht"


----------



## lukiep8 (22/12/09)

Taking it easy Christmas Day with some Shofferhofer Grapefruit Hefeweizen. Got to do a 10am-9:30pm shift on Boxing Day (yay liquor stores being open all the time...).

I usually drink something BIG on New Years Eve, at midnight. Last year was an Eisebock from Schneider. The year before that was a Rochefort 10. I'm thinking a Samichlaus. I still have some Flying Dog Double Pale laying around, and a couple of Flying Dog Barleywines in the cellar. Might go for one of those to be honest.

Or a Mikkeller Monk's Elixer! Forgot I had one of those too... so many options.


----------



## technocat (22/12/09)

schooey said:


> Indeed, pumpy... The wife's Grandma is making it, and the trifle and she know's how to dose 'em, believe me



Agreed, unless a trifle is well primed with a liberal splash of good Spanish Sherez it is hardly worth a place on the the Xmas table. I for one speak from experience in making the alcohol additions to the Xmas desserts, although some in our family would say maybe I am a little to generous. 

:blink:


----------



## Stuster (22/12/09)

I've got some Murray's Anniversary 3 which I'm looking forward to. Also some Nogne O Sahti which should be different, SNPA, Brewdog Punk IPA, Cuvee Rene, Mikem's Orval clone and one of the funky beer swap beers. Also 3 kegs of my beer. Should be a fun day. :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

kook said:


> I popped a few in the fridge today...
> 
> Pannepot Reserva (08)
> 
> ...




Kook Ony you would have the truly off beat beer with un-pronouncable names , I am sure they will be well researched ,Merry Christmas 

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

Cocko said:


> Seriously though, I have a SN tornado and a Unibrowe 'La Fin DuMonde' on the chill!!
> 
> 
> BTW: Merry Xmas mate! :icon_cheers:




Awesome Merry Christmas Cocko 

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

Stuster said:


> I've got some Murray's Anniversary 3 which I'm looking forward to. Also some Nogne O Sahti which should be different, SNPA, Brewdog Punk IPA, Cuvee Rene, Mikem's Orval clone and one of the funky beer swap beers. Also 3 kegs of my beer. Should be a fun day. :lol:




Cant you just tell the 'affluent' amongst the forum members or should I say 'effluent'

God Stuster, you must have a few Bobs worth there!!

Merry Christmas 

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

beers said:


> I also have a bottle of Saison Dupont, & I hope to pick up some Dark Knight & Anniversary Ale from Murrays tomorrow.
> 
> :beer:




'Beers' you have a well stocked cellar in Newtown what is the name of it .?

Pumpy


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/09)

Got a 750ml bottle of some random Belgian Dark Strong Ale I grabbed from Dan's, but I can't remember the name of it. Not LaChouffe or Chimay... Lafette? or something like that.
Murray's Icon 2IPA
Ruhk's Christmas Ale 14%
The remaining few bottles of my AIPA
Some lambic framboise & saisons.
2 cases of apple/pear cider
And a lot of sparkling shiraz


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

Beernut said:


> Agreed, unless a trifle is well primed with a liberal splash of good Spanish Sherez it is hardly worth a place on the the Xmas table. I for one speak from experience in making the alcohol additions to the Xmas desserts, although some in our family would say maybe I am a little to generous.
> 
> :blink:



No doubt Beernut a trifle with a good splash of Spanish Sherez is one of the gret delacacies in the world , It is definatly a bit 50's ish and may well be lost in time when that generation dies out 

pumpy 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> No doubt Beernut a trifle with a good splash of Spanish Sherez is one of the gret delacacies in the world , It is definatly a bit 50's ish and may well be lost in time when that generation dies out
> 
> pumpy
> 
> Merry Christmas



No chance of trifle dying off, Pumpy, I won't allow it  It is one of the great desserts, and regularly served at our place (in both traditional and uber new age fancy chocolate/raspberry/baileys version). I'm also of a younger generation so the tradition is alive and well here!!!

(Back on topics, Christmas drinks include kegs of cider, belgian pale, tony's bright ale, hefeweizen and Fourstars AIPA)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> No chance of trifle dying off, Pumpy, I won't allow it  It is one of the great desserts, and regularly served at our place (in both traditional and uber new age fancy chocolate/raspberry/baileys version). I'm also of a younger generation so the tradition is alive and well here!!!
> 
> (Back on topics, Christmas drinks include kegs of cider, belgian pale, tony's bright ale, hefeweizen and Fourstars AIPA)
> 
> Cheers SJ



There is hope for Gen Y yet  

Love your Logo Supra-Jim

Pumpy


----------



## Stuster (22/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> Cant you just tell the 'affluent' amongst the forum members or should I say 'effluent'
> 
> God Stuster, you must have a few Bobs worth there!!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Pumpy. I don't drink that many commercial beers actually, but decided to splash out. They won't be all drunk on the day.....I hope.  

I'm sure you'll love the Saison Dupont. Great beer. :chug:


----------



## mikem108 (22/12/09)

The Saison I made especially for Xmas consumption, has come up really well, but this thread has got me thinking I need to stock up on something special or raid the beer cellar


----------



## dgilks (22/12/09)

Christmas is looking pretty special. I haven't planned out the beer yet but I'll probably find occasion for some of the Cantillon in my cellar along with some Belgians and maybe my bottle of Russian River Consecration. There will also be plenty of good wine and a bottle of the Jules Verne Cidre Bouche (which I love with all of its great Brett funkiness). 



Stuster said:


> I've got some Murray's Anniversary 3 which I'm looking forward to. Also some Nogne O Sahti which should be different, SNPA, Brewdog Punk IPA, Cuvee Rene, Mikem's Orval clone and one of the funky beer swap beers. Also 3 kegs of my beer. Should be a fun day. :lol:



That Sahti is great. AFAIK, it isn't traditional as it includes some oddball ingredients (like rye) but it was very nice and I enjoyed the rye spiciness.



petesbrew said:


> Got a 750ml bottle of some random Belgian Dark Strong Ale I grabbed from Dan's, but I can't remember the name of it. Not LaChouffe or Chimay... Lafette? or something like that.



I think it is called Floreffe. I bought a bottle because the price is pretty good at $12.99 for a 750mL.


----------



## .DJ. (22/12/09)

I have some AIPA on my new 9ltr keg...

if for some reason, I cant drink that I have a choice of

Murrays 2IPA
Murrays AA3
Deus


----------



## WarmBeer (22/12/09)

1) Rodenbach (not Grand Cru, unfortunately)
2) Timothy Taylor Land Lord
3) Unibroue Terrible

Will probably consume these babies Christmas Eve, as Chrissy Day tends to be more about quantity than quality.


----------



## Fourstar (22/12/09)

This was my christmas present to myself. :icon_drool2: 

Unsure what to have, ive downed the two lagunitas, Firestone Walker and the 60 minute IPA so far. I think the 90 minute is in order with Xmas lunch. Unfortunatly it will be my only drink as i will be driving!


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/09)

dgilks said:


> I think it is called Floreffe. I bought a bottle because the price is pretty good at $12.99 for a 750mL.


That's the one.
http://www.brasserielefebvre.be/produits.p...ima&lang=en


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (22/12/09)

Got this from Purvis Cellars.
On it's way so pic courtesy of Purvis Cellars.


----------



## Steve (22/12/09)

All i have is two kegs of Aussie lager made with chinese hops infused with a wonderful aroma and taste of ******* BANDAIDS!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/09)

Steve said:


> All i have is two kegs of Aussie lager made with chinese hops infused with a wonderful aroma and taste of ******* BANDAIDS!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


Just chuck the shit and go buy a slab of Barons Pale Ale.


----------



## Spartan 117 (22/12/09)

Steve said:


> All i have is two kegs of Aussie lager made with chinese hops infused with a wonderful aroma and taste of ******* BANDAIDS!!!!!!!!!! :angry:



Sorry to hear that Steve, I've got me a keg of amber ale, can't wait to down it. 

Aaron


----------



## Steve (22/12/09)

Thanks guys. Looks like i'll be buying beer this year


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/09)

Vertical tasting of Coopers Vintage 1998, 1999 and 2000 after dinner xmas day.

Only decision is which one to start with.......


----------



## KHB (22/12/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Vertical tasting of Coopers Vintage 1998, 1999 and 2000 after dinner xmas day.
> 
> Only decision is which one to start with.......




I still have 2 stubbies of the 98 very nice indeed


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/12/09)

I've saved 12 X LCPA pint stubbies full of my OZ Galaxy Pale Ale just for Christmas day. The nicest beer I've ever tasted.
Well I hope they will still be there, so far so good.


----------



## thanme (22/12/09)

I have a few bottles of SNPA, Porter and Stout, some left over Mountain Goat Steam Ale, and various beers from the Sandgroper case swap that I'm very much looking forward to


----------



## bradsbrew (22/12/09)

I grabbed a bottle of Adnams broadside and a bottle of Fullers 1845 Ale to have with Chrissy lunch....Well the broadside was quite nice and I dont think the Fullers will make it past this evening either. They would have been wasted chrissy day anyway  

Brad


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> This was my christmas present to myself. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Unsure what to have, ive downed the two lagunitas, Firestone Walker and the 60 minute IPA so far. I think the 90 minute is in order with Xmas lunch. Unfortunatly it will be my only drink as i will be driving!




Now that takes a bit of beating Fourstar


----------



## thelastspud (22/12/09)

ive got one bottle of the james squire rum rebellion porter ill porbably give that a go.


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

Steve said:


> All i have is two kegs of Aussie lager made with chinese hops infused with a wonderful aroma and taste of ******* BANDAIDS!!!!!!!!!! :angry:



Steve if you was closer I would give you a keg to keep you going 

Pumpy


----------



## benny_bjc (22/12/09)

homebrew - wise I have a massive stout.

And bottle conditioning a massive A IPA which wont be ready until New Years!

As for commercial beers I have:

Coopers Vintage 08 and Coopers Vintage 09

Knapstein Reserve Lager

Little Creatures Pale

Coopers Pale & Sparkling

and any other odds and ends in the fridge.


----------



## bum (22/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> I think the 90 minute is in order with Xmas lunch. Unfortunatly it will be my only drink as i will be driving!



Do not drink this beer if you are driving. Not within a few hours anyway. I felt every single one of its 9% points when I had mine.

I've got another Torpedo and Lagunitas put away for the day - maybe the Arrogant Bastard too.

Not sure they'll make it though.

[EDIT: Changed my mind - Xmas Night will be White Shield, Moo Brew and Brutal Bitter.]


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> That's the one.
> http://www.brasserielefebvre.be/produits.p...ima&lang=en



Sounds nice petesbrew Aniseed and Coriander yummie


----------



## thanme (22/12/09)

Bradley said:


> ive got one bottle of the james squire rum rebellion porter ill porbably give that a go.



Wow. When was the last time they released this?? I remember trying it back in 2006?? I still have the bottle on my shelf at home  (Edit: Empty bottle!)




beer007 said:


> Knapstein Reserve Lager


I freaking love this. Obsessed with NS hops now as a result


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/09)

I'm completely over ham, turkey etc and this Christmas Day I'm doing Sushi Californian Rolls washed down with an Aussie Standard Lager on keg.


----------



## benny_bjc (22/12/09)

NME said:


> I freaking love this. Obsessed with NS hops now as a result



Knapstein is truly the best lager and the only lager I will drink!

Apparently they sold this is special long bottles one christmas (not sure of the exact size but bigger then stubbies - maybe 750ml??)
I wish they would do it again!!!


----------



## jimmy01 (22/12/09)

Christoffel Gift Pack. One for my neighbour and one for me.

Plus our home brew Pils should be ready to crack.


----------



## jayse (22/12/09)

My christmas presents here, young daughter Tayla won't be with me for the first time ever on christmas day so as you can see in the second pic she got hers today aswell. The scooter is worth more then all the beer there :huh: :blink: 

Shots are a little bit poser as you can see..............................


----------



## O'Henry (23/12/09)

Well thanks to the speedy delivery of some beers I now have a collection of rogues + a 5l yellow snow keg. Very excited. Have a selection of very average homebrew also, so will see how I go.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (23/12/09)

Picked this up this afternoon;


----------



## Barley Belly (23/12/09)

Shit loads of food and my very own AG home brew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshuahardie (23/12/09)

I have the following in the fridge for the Christmas eve/day sipping

Saison Dupont Biologique - I really know nothing about this beer
McChouffe, Belgian Strong Dark Ale
La Trappe Isidor - 125th anniversary of Brewery de Koningshoeven


----------



## Fourstar (23/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> Now that takes a bit of beating Fourstar



It does, but there is only so many of them you can have in one sitting without feeling a little bit wasteful!



bum said:


> Do not drink this beer if you are driving. Not within a few hours anyway. I felt every single one of its 9% points when I had mine.
> I've got another Torpedo and Lagunitas put away for the day - maybe the Arrogant Bastard too.
> Not sure they'll make it though.
> [EDIT: Changed my mind - Xmas Night will be White Shield, Moo Brew and Brutal Bitter.]



By my calculation it's 2.5 standard drinks!  Yikes! maybe i'll save that for dinner time!


----------



## raven19 (23/12/09)

Barley Belly said:


> Shit loads of food and my very own AG home brew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1 , me too!

Also bottled the APA last night for family presents for all my brother in law's and fathers (and in laws).

Whacked on a basic label and hence half the family pressies are all sorted! Sweet!


----------



## Quintrex (23/12/09)

jagerbrau said:


> I just cant find any thing special to drink in adelaide at moment..



The water is pretty special h34r:


----------



## bconnery (23/12/09)

I've still got a few of the sour beers from the swap left, not sure if I want to share them with the family though 

I also have a bottle of Deus there that I might take down. 

Some Unibroue too but that's definitely just for me and the wife that one...


----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/09)

Picked up 2 gift packs with glasses of mixed 5 pack weihenstephan and the 4 pack Le trappe for me and the old boy Christmas day. 

Merry Christmas

Chap Chap


----------



## Lilo (23/12/09)

Nice form Chappo, that's breakfast out the way. What have got organised for Lunch???
Merry Christmas to you and your lovely husband.

Jay and Lilo



Chappo said:


> Picked up 2 gift packs with glasses of mixed 5 pack weihenstephan and the 4 pack Le trappe for me and the old boy Christmas day.
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Chap Chap


----------



## mossyrocks (23/12/09)

Lucky me has :-

my own - APA (Amarillo), ESB & Marco Polo (and other hops) APA (which doesn't taste all that flash - I think the Marco Polo has given the beer a very strong, lingering bitter taste).

+

all the beers I receive from my 2009 Xmas lottery win.

All this should tide me over.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Will88 (23/12/09)

A 6er of 2008 Coopers Vintage that I've had in the cellar for the better part of 9 months and a bottle of the Meantime High Saison.

Should be a tasty xmas day.


----------



## wambesi (23/12/09)

Apart from my own spiced christmas ale, I have six bottles of....i have no fricken idea! wrapped up in xmas paper sitting in the fridge!
Looking forward to tasting a few new beers, the other half is finally coming around


----------



## Screwtop (23/12/09)

For the rellies (35 or so) a keg of my Gympie Gold (xxxx Gold clone, 3.2ABV) plus a keg of Cheeky Grapple Cider, pour moi - Bishops Finger for Lunch and Aventinus Doppel Weizenbock for Desert B) 

Screwy


----------



## NickB (23/12/09)

Only my beers, as this bloody town doesn't have anything resembling a decent bottleshop 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/09)

NickB said:


> Only my beers, as this bloody town doesn't have anything resembling a decent bottleshop
> 
> Cheers




Go on Nick shout yourself a XXXX Gold!  Wait... Wait... Lash out and get yourself a sixy of XXXX Bitter! :lol: 












I would rather your beers any day mate! :wub: 

Merry Christmas Nick! Here's hoping you have that deck finished by the time the Kingas Brew Day come back around!

Chap Chap


----------



## quincy (23/12/09)

On tap will be a couple of house favorites.

Pommie Git ESB

4.30 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.0 EBC) Grain 84.31 % 
0.50 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 9.80 % 
0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (24.0 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
30.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs English Special Bitter (Wyeast Labs #1768PC) Yeast-Ale 


Yank Tank APA

4.00 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.0 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt - Barrett Burston (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (60 min) Hops 14.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (30 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (30 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


For later I have a bottle of Chimay 2000 Grande Reserve.

Cheers
Q


----------



## clean brewer (23/12/09)

Ill be just buying something, itll only be me drinking Real Beer anyhow, so, no point lugging a keg along, maybe some Coopers, JS IPA and some Wheat Beer me thinks.... Much easier...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Effect (23/12/09)

jayse said:


> My christmas presents here, young daughter Tayla won't be with me for the first time ever on christmas day so as you can see in the second pic she got hers today aswell. The scooter is worth more then all the beer there :huh: :blink:
> 
> Shots are a little bit poser as you can see..............................



had the oscar ale last night...quite nice!


----------



## jimmy01 (23/12/09)

NickB said:


> Only my beers, as this bloody town doesn't have anything resembling a decent bottleshop
> 
> Cheers



Nick

Have you tried Nectar at West End. Bit of a drive for you. But maybe on the way to BABBS?

Merry Christmas
Jimmy


----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/09)

jimmy01 said:


> ....Have you tried Nectar at West End. Bit of a drive for you. But maybe on the way to BABBS?



Yeah whats wrong with you Nick? It's only a 6hr round trip ya sook! HTFU! :huh:  :lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (23/12/09)

NickB said:


> Only my beers, as this bloody town doesn't have anything resembling a decent bottleshop
> 
> Cheers



Hey Nick, the Maidenwell pub has tooheys old stubbies in their bottlo (Read Fridge)  . But they do look at you funny when you ask for them..........Is youse from the city mister drinkin the fancy beers :lol:


----------



## jimmy01 (23/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah whats wrong with you Nick? It's only a 6hr round trip ya sook! HTFU! :huh:  :lol:
> 
> Chap Chap



You can always rely on Chappo. Maybe he will do a delivery run for you Nick?


----------



## jimmy01 (23/12/09)

jimmy01 said:


> You can always rely on Chappo. Maybe he will do a delivery run for you Nick?



Sorry Nick

Read Narangba not Nanango. Maybe too much Christmas Cheer for Jimmy.

Chappo could still do a delivery though.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/09)

jimmy01 said:


> ...Chappo could still do a delivery though.



...but Nick always wants to stick the tongue in which worries me as he shy's away with the reach around? No reach around no home delivery! :angry:


----------



## jayandcath (23/12/09)

Thought that I would follow last years lead, Meantine IPA and a BBQ breaky. Only change is that I got 2 bottle this year because most people didn't like the beer last year (Oh well what can you do  )

Pumpy you big shagga, I hope you and Franko have a great Christmas and a fantastic new year. You Guys are truely part of the "Beer Men" group.

Stay upright and try and limit the impact on the missus, Oh and when your beer tastes funny think of Franko in the nude  and everything will seem better!!!!!!


----------



## NickB (23/12/09)

WTF Chappo. Left yourself logged in again????

Tells ya what, if you would like to run a few beers around to me, I'll let you have your way with the chickens again. You should like these ones, barely legal, and the sexiest drumsticks you'll ever see...... h34r:

Wish I could get down to Nectar though, will be down that way next Monday, but not before. Wishing Toowoomba was slightly closer as well, as the Spotted Cow would have some cracking beers I bet!!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/09)

NickB said:


> ...Tells ya what, if you would like to run a few beers around to me, I'll let you have your way with the chickens again. You should like these ones, barely legal, and the sexiest drumsticks you'll ever see...... h34r:




Tempting but I have these girls waiting for me at home....


----------



## Kleiny (23/12/09)

1 x 750ml Fringante Unibroue 10%
1 x 750ml Don de Dieu Unibroue 9%

Some Coopers Vintage from 08

My Oatmeal stout and Traditional Bock aged for 8 months
My APA, IPA, Witbier and hefe on tap
A lot of xmas VIC09 swap beers.

Good xmas supply

Kleiny


----------



## jayandcath (23/12/09)

Now don't drink all at the same time big fella.
No **** it go hard big man, enjoy the moment. "Carpe Diem" which is Gympie for lets buy a special beer (Crown Lager)



Screwtop said:


> For the rellies (35 or so) a keg of my Gympie Gold (xxxx Gold clone, 3.2ABV) plus a keg of Cheeky Grapple Cider, pour moi - Bishops Finger for Lunch and Aventinus Doppel Weizenbock for Desert B)
> 
> Screwy


----------



## Hutch (23/12/09)

Rochefort 8
Rochefort 10
Unibroue Maudite
Saison Dupont

...and kegs of 3711 French Saison and Dortmunder - YUM!


----------



## Crazy (24/12/09)

My wife got a new car for Christmas so this is my stash for the break.


----------



## Adamt (24/12/09)

I've got a few books coming:

"Brew Like a Monk"
"Ultimate Beer Guide" (MJ)


----------



## joshuahardie (24/12/09)

Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner

Unbelievable stash you have got there Derrick.

Might I say I am very jealous of your bar setup too.

Great stuff.


----------



## Fourstar (24/12/09)

Derrick said:


> My wife got a new car for Christmas so this is my stash for the break.



Someone like rodenbach!  

I think your's pips me by miles at the post for the awesome award!


----------



## Fents (24/12/09)

Derrick wins 

[/thread]

[/internet]


----------



## Crazy (24/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> Someone like rodenbach!
> 
> I think your's pips me by miles at the post for the awesome award!



I managed to get my hands on a carton each of the blended and the Grand Cru this year at a good price and yes a big fan of this style.


----------



## peter.brandon (24/12/09)

Brew link a monk book on its way!

Will be sitting down to the following beers:

Matilda bay Alpha Pale Ale
James Squires Sun downer larger
Hoegaarden Witbeer
Kasteel Brune


----------



## kook (24/12/09)

Derrick said:


> My wife got a new car for Christmas so this is my stash for the break.



That is actually a nice collection there, but I have to ask - 

Floris ?!?! :icon_vomit:


----------



## johnw (24/12/09)

Tonight-

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Rogue Dead Guy Ale
Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit

Tomorrow-
Sam Smiths Imperial Stout
St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout
Westmalle Trippel

Plus a few other Weihenstephan's that might sneak their way in.


----------



## Crazy (24/12/09)

kook said:


> That is actually a nice collection there, but I have to ask -
> 
> Floris ?!?! :icon_vomit:




To be honest I haven't heard of it before. I only have one bottle so if it is bad so be it, I can always wash it down with a Cantillon.


----------



## razz (24/12/09)

Derrick said:


> My wife got a new car for Christmas so this is my stash for the break.


Top stuff Derrick, may I ask where you scored the bottle insert for the drinks fridge?


----------



## Crazy (24/12/09)

razz said:


> Top stuff Derrick, may I ask where you scored the bottle insert for the drinks fridge?



Bar Shop aka Ross


----------



## razz (24/12/09)

Thanks mate, merry xmas.


----------



## Pumpy (24/12/09)

jayandcath said:


> Thought that I would follow last years lead, Meantine IPA and a BBQ breaky. Only change is that I got 2 bottle this year because most people didn't like the beer last year (Oh well what can you do  )
> 
> Pumpy you big shagga, I hope you and Franko have a great Christmas and a fantastic new year. You Guys are truely part of the "Beer Men" group.
> 
> Stay upright and try and limit the impact on the missus, Oh and when your beer tastes funny think of Franko in the nude  and everything will seem better!!!!!!




Cheers Jay, Merry Christmas ,

The beer men 

Pumpy


----------



## kook (24/12/09)

Derrick said:


> To be honest I haven't heard of it before. I only have one bottle so if it is bad so be it, I can always wash it down with a Cantillon.



Sounds like a good move


----------



## winkle (24/12/09)

kook said:


> Sounds like a good move


Its probably the best one out of the entire range (not that that is saying very much)


----------



## manticle (24/12/09)

Nothing major but I bought a couple of old speckled hen, a hobgoblin, a black sheep ale and a duchy's organic ale.

Also some bombay sapphire and some Glen Moray to share with the lady on boxing day.


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (24/12/09)

Picked up a couple of the "lord nelson" brews today and a ironhouse bay wheat and lager

Also have a bottle of Teusner Albert 2006 for the wine side of me.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (24/12/09)

I just raided Nectar on my way home from work and picked up a dozen or so beers and a couple of glasses.

I'll be set for the christmas break now


----------



## brenjak (24/12/09)

NickB said:


> Only my beers, as this bloody town doesn't have anything resembling a decent bottleshop
> 
> Cheers



I hear you. Down to my last 8 Pilsner Urquells. Smart buying last time i was in the big smoke still leaves me a carton of DAB.

Merry Christmas


----------



## cubbie (24/12/09)

Couple of case swap beers
Brew Dog - Punk Ipa
Brew Dog - Zeitgeist Black Lager
Flying Dog - Snake Dog IPA
Left Hand - Black Jack Porter
2 x SNPA

Merry Christmas folks.


----------



## Pumpy (25/12/09)

Starting early with the Saison merry Christmas


----------



## jlm (25/12/09)

Good idea Pumpy, I've got one on tap.......


----------



## chappo1970 (25/12/09)

Starting with a HB Hefe this morning... B) 

Merry Christmas Pumpy enjoy the Saison mate!


Chap Chap


----------



## brettprevans (25/12/09)

hmm i do have an orval in the fridge. i could kick things off with that, kinda of christmasy.


----------



## winkle (25/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> Starting early with the Saison merry Christmas


Good idea Pumpy - I'm on it!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

Mmm I've got a Meantime Saison sitting there, maybe I should crack that first


----------



## Pumpy (25/12/09)

jlm said:


> Good idea Pumpy, I've got one on tap.......






Chappo said:


> Starting with a HB Hefe this morning... B)
> 
> Merry Christmas Pumpy enjoy the Saison mate!
> 
> ...






winkle said:


> Good idea Pumpy - I'm on it!





You guys just wanted an excuse to get started I have just woken up from my nanna nap following a disasterous BBQ where the turkey fell off the rottissery and disintegrated in the bottom of the BBQ


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

S'alright Pumpy, we worked out, after we'd opened it, that the turkey hind quarter, had been pumped with some gluten based material, so the wife who is a coeliac missed out. Twas fun.


----------



## brettprevans (25/12/09)

Kicked off with Orval. Moved onto case swaps beers. Then piece de resistance was my 1996 penfolds 389. OMG what a wine. Multiple beers and wine and mixers. Great day drinking.


----------



## Weizguy (25/12/09)

I hope it's not impolite to advise that I got a growler of IIPA for Christmas from my brew-buddy. (Not a Murray's growler, but a loner from lhbs)

Murray's Icon IIPA...ahem (AFAIK),

Later tonight..., the remains from last eve. Woot!


----------



## jlm (25/12/09)

Allright, glass of murrays porter to finish off a big day. Where's the couch.....


----------



## Tony (25/12/09)

My family came over this morning at 8:30 to give the kids presies.

My brother brought over a recently purchased bottle of 18 year old Laphroig Single malt Wiskey.

So at 9am, he, my our dad and I were enjoying a we dram


----------

